
Show HN: SnipCopy – OCR screen snipping tool - mipmap04
https://snipcopy.com/
======
mipmap04
Hi everyone. This is a tool I wanted to build for a while and last night I
finally did it. Hope some of you find it useful. Let me know if you have any
questions.

